# filter



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

10 gallon tank with 3 small Cichlids temp setup for few mths. should i run 2 filters i have marineland peg. bio whell 100gph in atm. but i have a extra 10i wispher 90 gph filter i can use thought might keep it cleaner for the fish?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

2 filters wouldn't hurt. what kind of "cichlids"?


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

would it be to much current? should i put them on differnt sides of the tank?


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> 2 filters wouldn't hurt. what kind of "cichlids"?


african


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Im guessing you have mbunas which will outgrow a ten gallon but honestly I don't think the current will hurt them. They like a current in thier tanks.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> Im guessing you have mbunas which will outgrow a ten gallon but honestly I don't think the current will hurt them. They like a current in thier tanks.


would i benifit tho? or would it stay just as clean with the one filter. kinda new to this stuff. only want to add it if it helps and should they be on differnt sides of the tank? didnt know if i would be able to go a full mth w/o changeing the filters with the 2 running?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

190 gph on a ten gallon isn't that bad IMO. And it would definatly help keep the water clean. IF you don't have anywhere else to put it then go for it!


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

rrcoolj said:


> 190 gph on a ten gallon isn't that bad IMO. And it would definatly help keep the water clean. IF you don't have anywhere else to put it then go for it!


would it mess up the water balance?


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

No the water should still stay stable in the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How temporary is this tank? Cichlids will become territorial in small spaces, and will surely outgrow the 10 gallons. 

Also, there is rarely such thing as overfiltration in a tank, but underfiltration can become a serious problem. 2 filters will help keep it clean, and will ensure you still have filtration if one happens to fail.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> How temporary is this tank? Cichlids will become territorial in small spaces, and will surely outgrow the 10 gallons.
> 
> Also, there is rarely such thing as overfiltration in a tank, but underfiltration can become a serious problem. 2 filters will help keep it clean, and will ensure you still have filtration if one happens to fail.


about 3 mounths just wanted to raise them in the 10gallon to make sure there okay before putting into a 75 gallon. i dont trust all fish's health coming from a pet store. easier to clean out a 10 gal than a 75 gallon if some are sick. there small right now.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

as mentioned be careful and get them out of thier quick. They will seem fairly docile now but once they hit fishy maturity they start looking for trouble. At around 2in they start to get more aggressive.


----------

